
Huawei: ARM memo tells staff to stop working with China’s tech giant - smackay
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48363772
======
bem94
If there was one thing which was going to accelerate RISC-V development and
adoption at Huawei, this would be it.

Edit: Though thinking about it, even though RISC-V is an open ISA, how much
could it be considered a "US origin technology" given its roots at UC Berkley?
Anyone more knowedgable care to weigh in?

